# What is Rusty's Lake George true catalogue # ? 90770



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Hi!I'm trying to find out more about this Lake George and Boulder "Rusty" unit I got. I find the number 90770, but isn't that the set number? Anyone have the catalogue number? Also is it a "Smoker" ?
Thanks, Ted


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

All toy train locos (numbers 9xxxx) came without smoke units. 
The standard LGB units can be added. 

THere are several numbers for the LGB diagrams, try these for the different toytrain steam loco versions. 

92178 
92079 
92377


----------



## GscaleTed (May 13, 2010)

Hi have seen a couple of LGB data bases, Rusty is just not found! Are "Casey" and Rusty basically the same? 
THX. Ted


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rusty was a Porter marked for the late Charles S. Small's LG&B railway. 

Otherwise, it is identical to any other LGB/Lehmann Porter.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

My Rusty's are actually Casey's and are numbered 92377 Made in Germany 1991.
Looks exactly the same except for the Lettering 'Casey'.

George Schreyer's LGB Porter page 










This one 22771









Don't forget about 92780 Daisy ? 









Atlas has the same drivetrain, the green version from the starter set (No name) is numbered 92078.8 Made in China 2001 









European 'Otto' with the same drivetrain and his raised coal bunker behind the cab.
Reverser Mod









For this LGB saddle start with a Chloe
Builders link









An Accucraft Porter for comparison 









Andrew


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Any Idea where I can get a set of gears for this porter. I have worn mine out and having trouble finding them
here is what I did with mine








@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

My "Rusty" came from the Toytrain Fantasy set


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Posted By NavyTech on 10 May 2012 01:59 PM 
Any Idea where I can get a set of gears for this porter. I have worn mine out and having trouble finding them
 
I'm sure I've seen them advertised on eBay Germany, but when mine wore out I found it cheaper to buy some worm gears that were "close enough" - ie. similar dimensions & same style of chamfered teeth. I used two worm gears next to each other to achieve the same width as the original. Actually these gears have 1 more tooth but fit and work just fine.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

... grrrr.... Why is it I can never edit my posts (whenever I try it just ignores the changes)???? I should mention that I did have to bore out the central holes in the gears to match the axles. 

I'll find a use for the worms one day!


----------



## spring (Apr 24, 2012)

I have got a US Porter 0-4-0 model, I will post the photo.Its prototype was a coal fired steam loco produced by Baldwin company in 1904. OK, who could tell me how to post my photo? Thanks!


----------

